# FLEAS



## hdcross (Jul 11, 2009)

So I had to take my hedgy home with me to my parents (emergency trip,illness in the family) I have been keeping him in a different room than the family dog. He is an older dog and ignores the hedgy, so I have been still having bonding time with my little guy.
This evening we were looking at our dog and realized that he suddenly had fleas pretty bad. I dont see any flees on hedgy but he is unusually scratchy tonight AND his forehead is a little red (looks like a bite to me.. maybe)
BUT he is quilling and his forehead quills are coming in pretty heavy, could that me it??

he has been really good up to these past 2 nights when he has been pretty grumpy!! 

What can i do for the little guy, if he does have fleas? or preventative since we know they are around now??

New hedgy mommy here and very nervous about my boy :?


----------



## gyaku (Jul 9, 2009)

I don't know too much about fleas, but somethings I know most people say to look out for is the loss of quills (take a look at the end if it is shed normally it will have a ball at the end.) Look for an orange crust on the face and parts of the skin, if ur hedgehog has fleas then I suggest you talk to Nancy about how to take care of it. Sorry but that's all the information I can give you, since I myself am still pretty new to hedgehogs!!!


----------



## hdcross (Jul 11, 2009)

I check every quill i have ever found, all have the ball on the end.. so i know that the quills are from guilling.. also he is about 12 weeks now

not crusting or anything else.. just scratching and the reddened skin on the brow. He also didn't want to play tonight, very grumpy (but i have expected that behavior with his quilling). He is eating and drinking normally and his poop and urine look normal.


----------



## sopo (May 28, 2009)

The ball on the end of a quill is pertaining to mites usually and that is not always a sure sign. Revolution is used for mites.


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

Revolution is also effective against fleas.

Here's a link to the proper dosing: viewtopic.php?f=5&t=2628

You should be able to pick up the kitten version at any vet in the area you are in, as the cat version does not require a prescription. It doesn't really matter if it's cat or kitten as they are the same dosing, the kitten tubes just contain less, and since all you really need is a drop or two, will save you money.

Fleas are very visible and are usually quite easily seen on dogs and cats, however it may be difficult to part quills enough to see them so I'd treat with revolution as a preventative since fleas can be transported on you from the dog to the hedgehog.

Repeat Revolution in 3 weeks time if neccessary.

Unfortunately the "ball" on the end of the quill is not a sure sign, and I'm not 100% sure if fleas lead to quill loss, it may just be mites.


----------



## hdcross (Jul 11, 2009)

from my understanding with the postings i have read, quill loss is mites.. not fleas

I have some people saying revolution works for fleas and other say no; on the other treads.. just confused on that

An he is so grumpy and fidgety that i cant get his quills apart to check him..

I will find a vet in the area who has revolution and give it a try... from his behavior this morning I think he has fleas


----------



## gyaku (Jul 9, 2009)

Just keep in mind that what I said if for mites... Not fleas, though it doesn't mean not to check every quil ur hedgehog loses, most people say its a pretty accurate way of telling if ur hedgehog has a problem with mites or fleas, though I haven't read any threads on fleas yet, and that's what my vet said yesterday.


----------



## hdcross (Jul 11, 2009)

I talked to my exotic vet up north and he recommended I go ahead with the revolution as I found a flea on me. There isn't an exotic vet really close here (there is one about an hour and a half away) but we found an animal hospital that had it for sell and was only about 10 minuets from me. Vet was supper nice there; he has never worked on hedgehogs, but looked it up for me after I called him and confirmed the dosage from Nancy's post. 
He was also nice enough to give me a disposable syringe that was measured in .01ml markings and needle set so I could do like Nancy had recommended on the post. 

Put the revolution on my little boy. He wasn't very happy. Now he is sleeping and I'm monitoring him closely (especially to see if he eats and drinks as normal in the next couple days) 

But..the reason for my post here... as I was handling him to apply the medication I noticed a flea on his belly near the quill line, tried to get it off.. but Hyde was being very very very grumpy and wouldn't let me.. 

I hope this helps him out, poor little boy isn't very happy.


----------



## hdcross (Jul 11, 2009)

Random question as I'm a new hedgy mommy this is all new to me.. and they are like no other animal

cause of the fleas and the fact he is at the tale end of his quilling, would him bitting more than normal be ok.. 

Every time i try and get him out to check on him i get bite, and its not the nibble bitting like he is trying to taste me. I have heard from some post that if they are ill or grumpy or scared or stuff they may bite more. 

Guess I'm just nervous for my little guy


----------



## HoneyButcher (Sep 14, 2015)

Hey must i place the drop of revolution on their shoulder blade or behind their ears only or can i drip it anywhere else one their body??


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Between their shoulders is best so they can't reach it & lick it or anything. 

Just for future reference, try to look at thread dates before you post.  This one's from 2009, and it gets confusing for people when an old thread is brought up. Not a huge deal, just wanted to let you know!


----------



## HoneyButcher (Sep 14, 2015)

I see so just between their two legs will do? And is one drop enough? Cause I can't seem to find a syringe that can measure 0.01ml or their just too expensive. Sorry for bringing this up but I'm just afraid that my hedge has fleas cause he's been scratching a lot lately


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Please start your own thread with your question, this thread is 6 years old


----------

